# Jason Hart, bye bye...



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hart is gone and may I say Hallelujah!!! Now the Jazz need to move AK and sign Miles.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WooHoooo -*|*-


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

muley_crazy said:


> Hart is gone and may I say Hallelujah!!! Now the Jazz need to move AK and sign Miles.


Move AK and sign Miles? Are you kidding me? What has Miles showed that would make you want to sign him for that kind of money? And get rid of AK why?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> muley_crazy said:
> 
> 
> > Hart is gone and may I say Hallelujah!!! Now the Jazz need to move AK and sign Miles.
> ...


Well, Miles has shown plenty of potential in the limited minutes he's gotten and i think he's 23. I'm not seeing Harpring packing the load that he use to be able to pack for the Jazz. AK is a baby and a head case, not to mention an offensive liability.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

So far the Jazz are making me very happy. was glad to see they took care of CJ.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

muley_crazy said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="muley_crazy":14ypag6g]Hart is gone and may I say Hallelujah!!! Now the Jazz need to move AK and sign Miles.
> ...


Well, Miles has shown plenty of potential in the limited minutes he's gotten and i think he's 23. I'm not seeing Harpring packing the load that he use to be able to pack for the Jazz. AK is a baby and a head case, not to mention an offensive liability.[/quote:14ypag6g]

CJ is only 21, and the signing would make sence if Sloan is going to play him. Again Sloan has not shown in the past that he is going to give CJ much of a chance. You can't pay someone that much money to ride the bench. If he's going to play more than that's a different story, I guess only time will tell for that.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't see anyone being willing to take AK and his 15 million off our hands, but this would be a good move for the Jazz in my opinion. I am happy to see hart gone, and I wonder what the deal is with Miles. He doesn't want to be here (I can't blame him since he doesn't get any playing time) and Sloan doesn't want him here. He can't be traded until next season, so obvioulsy they need to give him some plaing time this season, but who do you take it from? And Also what do we do with Korver now. His contract is up next year. Do we try to sign a long term deal with him, or are we expecting Miles to fill his spot?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

4x4 Bronco said:


> I don't see anyone being willing to take AK and his 15 million off our hands, but this would be a good move for the Jazz in my opinion. I am happy to see hart gone, and I wonder what the deal is with Miles. He doesn't want to be here (I can't blame him since he doesn't get any playing time) and Sloan doesn't want him here. He can't be traded until next season, so obvioulsy they need to give him some plaing time this season, but who do you take it from? And Also what do we do with Korver now. His contract is up next year. Do we try to sign a long term deal with him, or are we expecting Miles to fill his spot?


Why can't they trade Miles tell next season? They did'nt want to just let him go . I can see a trade in the works .But who do you trade? they have a few shooting that could bring a good trade.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see anyone being willing to take AK and his 15 million off our hands, but this would be a good move for the Jazz in my opinion. I am happy to see hart gone, and I wonder what the deal is with Miles. He doesn't want to be here (I can't blame him since he doesn't get any playing time) and Sloan doesn't want him here. He can't be traded until next season, so obvioulsy they need to give him some plaing time this season, but who do you take it from? And Also what do we do with Korver now. His contract is up next year. Do we try to sign a long term deal with him, or are we expecting Miles to fill his spot?
> ...


It's in his deal that he can't be traded for one year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I never knew Jason Hart was on the Jazz. Huh. :wink:


----------

